# Guitar Advice



## jwalkie (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I bought my first acoustic guitar almost four years ago. It's a Yamaha FG700s. 

I've been thinking about upgrading it for a long time. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a specific guitar. I'm looking for an acoustic with a pickup - $400 - $700 range (give or take). I'm hoping to get something more professional sounding and feeling. If you think it's worth going a bit higher in price, let me know. 

Would be great to hear what you think.

Thanks


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Something in the Godin family would suit your needs and budget. Godin, Art and Lutherie, Seagull, Simon and Patrick.

http://www.godinguitars.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Tarl said:


> Something in the Godin family would suit your needs and budget. Godin, Art and Lutherie, Seagull, Simon and Patrick.
> 
> http://www.godinguitars.com/


I've never played a bad Simon & Patrick.
Nice guitars.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

+ 1 for all godin brands. I love the seagull the most(but it is a question of taste, they are all well made... and made here in Canada!)


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't say enough about my S+P. It's easily a keeper.


----------



## jwalkie (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks

I'm looking at the S+P ones. I'm hoping for one with some nice bass. I really like the look of a cutaway. What do you think of this one: http://www.simonandpatrick.com/vintageburstcwcedar.htm ?

What kind of top wood do you think is the best to get?

Exhaust - How much was your 2002 SP Flame Maple?

Do you guys think it's worth forking out a lot more for say a Taylor brand guitar?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jwalkie said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm looking at the S+P ones. I'm hoping for one with some nice bass. I really like the look of a cutaway. What do you think of this one: http://www.simonandpatrick.com/vintageburstcwcedar.htm ?
> 
> ...


If you feel it sounds and plays better. This coming from a guy who owns a 914c.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

jwalkie wrote- "I'm looking at the S+P ones. I'm hoping for one with some nice bass."

FWIW, you will find East Indian Rosewood bodied guitars will produce the most bass response with all other things being equal. Second to that would be Brazilian Rosewood but you did mention a budget that falls a few thousand short for one of them. Walnut and Koa bodied guitars come in third along with many laminates in the bass response dept. Mahogany or Sapele tend to be brighter sounding and sometimes preferred if you like to play single notes. Some say they are more balanced across the tonal spectrum and finally, another common body wood is Maple which tends to be the brightest sounding. 

Size of the guitar will also play a major role in bass reproduction. Larger the body, the better the bass response. 

Then we can talk about the top or soundboard of your guitar You get choices of mainly spruce ( 3 common types Sitka, Engleman & Red) or cedar and also don't forget some mahogany and Koa tops thrown in as well.
Each add there own "flavor" to the tone with cedar the most mellow and Red spruce giving the most "headroom" ( don't crap out when hitting it hard).

Style and size of bracing will also play a major role in how a guitar sounds. The latest trend is for scalloped, forward shifted X bracing patterned after the Martin guitar of yesteryear. 

All be it for me to knock our Canadian builders but there are some real good chinese guitars currently that are hard to touch with some of the more traditional guitar builders costing 3x as much.

I hope this helps you make an informed decision as to what you would like to try out when you walk into the store.

Cheers
Terry


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

jwalkie said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm looking at the S+P ones. I'm hoping for one with some nice bass. I really like the look of a cutaway. What do you think of this one: http://www.simonandpatrick.com/vintageburstcwcedar.htm ?
> 
> ...


My acoustic came to $800 before taxes. I bought the maple/sitica combo but it's a matter of preference so try a few to see which one you like best. Also, if you buy a Taylor or Martin I think your mainly paying for the name. Your much better off to let your ears guide you than to go off looking for a specific brand name. I suggested looking at an S+P for the simple reason I've had good luck with them.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

jwalkie said:


> Do you guys think it's worth forking out a lot more for say a Taylor brand guitar?



you should choose a guitar for the sound and playability , 
not for the name on the headstock.

go play as much guitars as you can and then choose the one you
like the most regardless of the brand.

you can fall in love with a 200$ chinese no-name guitar as easily as you
can hate the 3000$ big name guitar.

let your ears and fingers make the choice for you.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

That S & P would be a very nice guitar. The wild cherry B &S is a laminate and most laminates fall into the "laminate" category. 
I had a S & P cherry lam over cedar and it was a very nice guitar. I still see it from time to time :smilie_flagge17: . No cut-away and no pick-up but the new owner put in a aftermarket p/u of some sort. He has no intention of parting with it.
The cedar top added some mellow bass tones that you would not get out of spruce.
Let your ears be the judge and play as many guitars as you can get your hands on. There will be 1 or 2 that call to you.
(Hint- if it feels like a bumblebee is against your belly when playing it, chances are it's the guitar for you). :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jwalkie (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice, it was very helpful. I ended up buying the Epiphone Masterbilt DR-500ME. I'm very happy with it. I was in the store for a while and I must have tried 20 guitars. This was the only one that when I played the first note I knew it was the right choice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The guitar has to "talk" to you--unfortunately I can't always afford it when that happens, but it did with my S&P 12 string.

Congrats on finding one that spoke to you.

Enjoy it.


----------

